# Neues Suchverfahren bei Google



## stieglitz (10 August 2005)

Bei Intern.de wird ein neues Suchverfahren vorgestellt, dass mit ganz
neuen und manchmal garnicht überraschenden Ergebnissen aufwartet.
Man beachte in dem Artikel den letzten Absatz. 
http://www.intern.de/news/6980.html
Dort wird nach einer hier gut bekannten Person gesucht.


----------



## Falk (10 August 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Dort wird nach einer hier gut bekannten Person gesucht.



Und wenn man dann auf den ersten Google-Treffer (FKK) klickt, dann ENTER usw.... bekommt man man so eine richtig gut lesbare Preisinformation:


----------



## Heiko (10 August 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Intern.de wird ein neues Suchverfahren vorgestellt, dass mit ganz
> neuen und manchmal garnicht überraschenden Ergebnissen aufwartet.
> Man beachte in dem Artikel den letzten Absatz.
> http://www.intern.de/news/6980.html
> Dort wird nach einer hier gut bekannten Person gesucht.


So arg überraschend finde ich die Aussage garnicht.


----------



## Wembley (10 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man dann auf den ersten Google-Treffer (FKK) klickt, dann ENTER usw.... bekommt man man so eine richtig gut lesbare Preisinformation:



Na, da scheint einer (wieder) auf Lastschrift umgestiegen zu sein. Kann es sein, dass die Möglichkeit per Handypay zu bezahlen, derweil ein wenig verschwindet?

Was anderes: Was befindet sich dahinter? Wenn man seine Kontonummer und alles weitere eingegeben hat (für vorerst 0,00 Euro - der Hammer kommt ja später)? Wieder dieses Hilfeforum? Sollte dieses Beispiel Schule machen und er damit durchkommen, dann bräuchten Webmaster bzw. Projektbetreiber gar keinen Content mehr. Schöne Aussichten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Teleton (10 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte dieses Beispiel Schule machen und er damit durchkommen, dann bräuchten Webmaster bzw. Projektbetreiber gar keinen Content mehr.


So riesig ist der Unterschied zwischen nix und ganz wenig Müll nicht, da ändert sich kaum was.


----------



## News (10 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass die Möglichkeit per Handypay zu bezahlen, derweil ein wenig verschwindet?


Ja, den Eindruck hatte ich bei den MD-Seiten heute auch. Scheint bei ihm sogar ganz weg, auch wenn ich meine Hand nicht für eine vollständige Übersicht ins Feuer legen kann.
Meine persönliche *Vermutung* ist, wenn ich zur schon mal erwähnten Kristallkugel greife, dass ein für morgen geplantes Treffen zweier beteiligter Firmen damit etwas zu tun haben könnte. Vielleicht möchte da jemand (MDs direkter Abrechnungspartner?) Probleme im Vorfeld aus der Welt schaffen.


----------



## dvill (10 August 2005)

Wenn man die hinreichend bekannten URLs des Handydialers für das Forumsangebot aus der Browserhistory aufruft, bleibt die Seite leer.

Die übrigen Angebote laufen wie gehabt.

Die Handydialerdiät ist also wohl beim Zahlungsanbieter eingestellt worden. Der kennt seinen umsatzstarken Geschäftspartner mit den kreativen Vermarktungsideen schon seit Jahren und wird wissen, was er da tut.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (10 August 2005)

Jetzt taucht ein Handypayfenster mit 4,99 € statt 9,98 pro Tag auf. Rabattwochen?


----------



## Teleton (10 August 2005)

:lol: Das ging aber flott. Grade noch mit abgeschnippelter Preisangabe

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=113256#113256

und jetzt plötzlich isse da. Man bekommt fast den Eindruck als ob jemand mitlesen würde. Kann das ?


----------



## sascha (10 August 2005)

> Kann das ?



Kann es.  8)


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Kann das ?
> 
> 
> 
> Kann es.  8)


Es hapert nicht beim Lesen, sondern beim Schreiben.


----------

